
Razer laptops: defective products, poor customer care - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/LinusTechTips/comments/druibr/bought_defective_razer_blade_they_banned_me_from/
======
rasengan
I agree totally with the HORRIBLE customer care. In fact, HORRIBLE doesn’t
even begin to describe.

That being said, their devices are pretty good. Mine is broken since I put
more RAM and as I tried to screw the bottom panel back in, the screws
stripped. Likely cheap hardware, but if I didn’t open it it would have been
fine :/

PS: Lately I moved to an ASUS ROG Zephyr (Ubuntu) since the Razer bottom panel
wouldn’t stay on when moving the laptop. ASUS display and it’s 200+ refresh
rate with GNOME is beautiful. Also, Ubuntu 19 now includes nvidia drivers so
you don’t need to do the nouveau.modeset=0 bootline option anymore!

